# upto 12fps



## anth455 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi

I found this https://faq.canon.jp/app/answers/detail/a_id/101699#1
It explains how the R5 can only do 12fps in some situations.
Its not in english but google translate can translate it in chrome.

One of the tables looks like it is saying that it can only do 12fps mechanical if the battery is 60% or more.
I also read some limits in the specs talking about mode a, b, c. This could be the same as green, white and white blinking for the continuous shooting icon. So the next step down looks like it is 9.2 fps. That is not too bad. But then I would really expect to get that until the battery is near empty?

Does anyone know any more about this? I was really wanting this camera to maybe replace my 7D II and 5Ds.
So continuous shooting is something I require to work. Also a bit worried about battery life. Hope to get 1000 or more shots from two batteries.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 25, 2020)

I read about this earlier as well, but your information sheds a bit more light on the topic. From my reading it appears that in order to have 12 fps one has to have 60% battery life remaining and not have WiFi engaged. With that said, I could be missing something and I cannot tell from text what the green and white icon display mean. We will know more within a week.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2020)

Most fast FPS cameras require a lot of battery power. Some require a battery grip to reach max speeds. There are always going to be limitations and settings that affect performance. This is the case with all cameras. I'd expect you should get way more than 1000 shots from a battery, but it does depend on how you use the camera.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 26, 2020)

Based on google translate, There is a list of EF lenses that are supported For 12 FPS. There are two high Speed shooting modes, a “+” mode that does 12 FPS, and another that does 6 or 8 (electronic first curtain).

some chat on this in the manuals thread.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 26, 2020)

I looked a bit more carefully it appears that for the R5 that battery has to be 60% capacity for 12 fps, but for the R6 30% battery is sufficient:

R5 Specs (as above): Canon R5 12 fps specifications
R6 Specs: Canon R6 12 fps specifications

The more I look at it the R6 is looking like a very affordable replacement for my 1Dx MK2 in terms of fps and low light performance.


----------



## anth455 (Jul 28, 2020)

I was reading today that the sony a7r iv shoots at 8fps with a full live display but at 10fps it is a non live type display.
So some people are thinking the h and h+ modes on the r5 could be the same. Don't have any links because I was reading on phone.
Sounds a bit disappointing for a camera of this price I was expecting few limits and near perfection.
It looks like it can do 8fps with electronic first curtain. If that is until the battery is empty then thats not bad for 45mp.
Will it show 120fps while on continuous or does it drop the frame rate after you start shooting? Chelsea Northrup was saying that after you start shooting tracking was harder. Not sure they can be trusted. I think what I really want is one camera that can give 5ds like resolution, 7d ii speed and sony dynamic range! I may want to do landscape and wildlife on the same trip but not with two cameras.
The digital picture review has some fan pics with the electronic shutter that look ok. So maybe 20 fps will be ok for some stuff with minimal rolling shutter.
I don't think we are going to find the answers until people get a production camera not under NDA.

Edit:
I found this on canon uk:

RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain,
13-bit A/D conversion with H+ mode, 
12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter 

So maybe the h mode is the best compromise. I think sony etc. has limits like this.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2020)

anth455 said:


> I was reading today that the sony a7r iv shoots at 8fps with a full live display but at 10fps it is a non live type display.
> So some people are thinking the h and h+ modes on the r5 could be the same. Don't have any links because I was reading on phone.
> Sounds a bit disappointing for a camera of this price I was expecting few limits and near perfection.
> It looks like it can do 8fps with electronic first curtain. If that is until the battery is empty then thats not bad for 45mp.
> ...


If you want perfection for $4000, you won't find it. If you want 5DS-like resolution, 7DII speed and Sony dynamic range, it's been available for 3 years and called a Nikon D850 (plus grip). It should be available now and called the Canon 5DV, which is what is narking some of us.


----------



## anth455 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes that is a good point! I think we all sometimes want what is available from another camera maker. I always thought the D300 af looked far better than the 40d and 50d af. Then canon made 7d/7dii they are behind with the bodies and then catch up. A 200-600mm would also be useful! The R5 is £4200 including tax in the uk so not cheap at all. I always thought the 5d iv was a bit expensive on release. But the R5 looks like it has continued that trend of increasing prices. We will have to wait and see what people think of it in the real world.


----------



## Staz (Jul 31, 2020)

AlanF said:


> If you want perfection for $4000, you won't find it. If you want 5DS-like resolution, 7DII speed and Sony dynamic range, it's been available for 3 years and called a Nikon D850 (plus grip). It should be available now and called the Canon 5DV, which is what is narking some of us.


Hit the nail on the head.


----------

